
NYPD Union Doxes Mayor's Daughter on Twitter - teachrdan
https://gizmodo.com/nypd-union-doxes-mayors-daughter-on-twitter-1843813751
======
RNCTX
I'll bet if you could wake up a politician from the ancient world and tell him
that the "information age" allows an army to solicit money on its own and use
that money to act contrary to the ruling class, such a politician would laugh
and say no such civilization could possibly survive.

~~~
Alenycus
I mean the praetorian guard literally auctioned off the position of Roman
emperor.

~~~
RNCTX
Slippery slope lesson in that. When Caesar 1 crossed a river with his army it
was a big deal.

~~~
rsynnott
I mean, it was a big deal in that it was historically impactful, but he was
far from the first.

------
jordanisalive
This wasn't doxing. It revealed her arrest details, but IRRC in New York City,
is public information.

~~~
olliej
let's see what they did:

* They arrested a number of people exercising their constitutional right to protest. In this case police abuse.

* Stated they were going to war with the mayor - after all he's is not 100% in support of them having no consequences for their illegal actions.

* Then deliberately published as widely as possible the details of his daughter _specifically_

Given their ability to completely control every aspect of this, it's clearly
intended to achieve the same result of doxxing: if you don't do what we say,
we will deliberately put your family's life in potential danger.

NYPD union is a gang. Every officer who supports this action, or any of the
brutality and constitutional abuses by the NYPD is complicit, and are
criminals who should be in jail.

~~~
sterlind
Agreed. They could have gotten their point across while still redacting her
personal information. Publishing that information is what makes it cross the
line to doxxing.

~~~
olliej
But what is their point?

No, the only reason they published this is to intimidate the people who are
elected and who are meant to keep them in check.

